# Ashi Ginga Cleaver Review



## MikeHL (Jan 13, 2013)

As promised here is my review, I hope you enjoy 

Stats
Mostly taken from blueway. 

Brand: Ashi Ginga
Blade: White #2 
Blade Size: 225mm(8.9")x107mm(4.2mm)
Spine Thickness: 2.2mm at heel
Total Length: 340mm(13.4")
Weight: 413g
Cost :$266

A little backgrounder, this is first foray in to the world of expensive cleavers; my past cleavers include the workhorse carbon CCK slicer, a Dexter as well a Forschner. All these being smaller lighter cleavers. 

So in that fall I was looking to get a slicing cleaver, after pouring though the reviews online I saw mainamans post here:http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1242-New-Cleaver-on-the-way This peaked my interest in Ashis as Im sure you guys have noticed that the F&F on cleavers can be a little touch and go. At the same time I noticed that blueway was selling a somewhat identical cleaver. 

After much indecision I jumped on it. The package arrived 3 weeks later. I must give props to blueway as this thing was triple wrapped, one in brown shipping paper, once it bubble wrap and finally once in gift wrap. So worries about damage here. 

So after a month of use I can confidently report on the pros and cons of the cleaver as well its little characteristics. 

*Pros:*
Crazy thin profile. 
This thing was thinner then the much loved carbon CCK slicers, with a very nice distal taper.

Ease of sharpening
Sharpening this thing is breeze, cleavers have history of being the most easy knifes to sharpen. This is no acceptation, a few swipes on the surgical black arkansas and this cleaver is ready to go. Once fresh off the stones this blade is a beast and quite honestly a joy to use. 

Chops like a beast
This clever chops though everything from potatoes to tomatos, it is just too fun to go though half a onion in less then 2 seconds. Even the CCK cant touch it on how fun it is to use. Being such a thin blade chopping is really hard on the edge. but thats just gives more of a excuse to hit the stones (whish isnt that bad).

*Cons:*
Quite reactive
I was prepared for this but patina started developing immediately after the first slice. Patina is a light brown in color with some splashes of "rainbow-ness". 

Edge retention when out of the box.
Given that this is a white #2 blade I didnt expect edge retention to be its strong point, but after its first session on the chopping board the cleaver developed a minute rolled edge. This lead me to conclude the knife was given too acute of a angle out of the factory. But Im glad to say all of this was fixed with an introduction of a micro bevel, which vastly improves edge retention. One thing to note is that it doesnt like any form of honing rod, 

*Summary*
Getting used to the size of blade took some time. Coming from a small CCK slicer, the big blade just magnifies any weakness in technique. But once all the kinks (mine and the cleavers) are worked out this cleaver is an absolute joy and somewhat addictive to use. 

Coming from a Chinese background where the one cleaver to rule them all school of thought is prevalent. I can say that this isnt that one cleaver; its a slicer and a very light chopping cleaver. I cant see my self mincing pork or chopping though anything harder then butternut squash with this, defiantly nothing with a hit of bone. This of course gives me the excuse to look for a #7 chopper in the future &#9786;.

Pics below


----------



## labor of love (Jan 13, 2013)

nice review. i wouldnt mind a swedish stainless version.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice blade and review, thanks!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review, happy to hear you're enjoying the blade!


----------

